# LA County EOAs



## BryanR (Mar 14, 2017)

Does anyone know the latest on the LA County EOAs?  Last I heard is that AMR gave up the fight to Care but Schaefer is still fighting it.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 14, 2017)

While not official, I did run into a Schaefer crew on a transfer at MLK last night, said that yeah, their company is still appealing the ruling and all that, said AMR did the same thing 10years ago when they lost the EOA to Schaefer in the first place, they didn't sound super hopeful they'd keep it....but said they're still running it like normal in the meantime.

Haven't heard anything about AMR's area in the south SGV on whether or not they're still appealing or not


----------



## E tank (Mar 14, 2017)

Shows how old I am...I thought LA was still using esophageal obturator airways...carry on without me...


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 14, 2017)

E tank said:


> Shows how old I am...I thought LA was still using esophageal obturator airways...carry on without me...








Don't forget the demand valve.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 14, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3601
> 
> Don't forget the demand valve.



Ooh or the FROPVD!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E tank (Mar 14, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3601
> 
> Don't forget the demand valve.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 15, 2017)

Gotta lube the EOA.


----------



## gonefishing (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm down south for a family member on the way out.  Took a cruise to clear my head.  Schaefers still running Pomona.  Had a chat with an old emt I knew at a taco stand per him they are still fighting and towns like Pomona want to keep Schaefer.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 15, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> I'm down south for a family member on the way out.  Took a cruise to clear my head.  Schaefers still running Pomona.  Had a chat with an old emt I knew at a taco stand per him they are still fighting and towns like Pomona want to keep Schaefer.


Good for them, fish. The little mom n' pop fighting the borg. They have a rich history with P-town; least that's my understanding.


----------



## gonefishing (Mar 15, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Good for them, fish. The little mom n' pop fighting the borg. They have a rich history with P-town; least that's my understanding.


Oh definitely.  I remember Ptown fire and Schaefer medics.  Than LAco came in.
Alot of these outlying towns like Claremont which are small have very strong decade running relationships.  The only way Care gains zones is cash.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 15, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> Oh definitely.  I remember Ptown fire and Schaefer medics.  Than LAco came in.
> Alot of these outlying towns like Claremont which are small have very strong decade running relationships.  The only way Care gains zones is cash.







Alas, the glory days. Lynwood FD and their hideous lime green fire trucks.

R.I.P.- Adam Ambulance and their ALS paramedic days.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Mar 16, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> I'm down south for a family member on the way out.  Took a cruise to clear my head.  Schaefers still running Pomona.  Had a chat with an old emt I knew at a taco stand per him they are still fighting and towns like Pomona want to keep Schaefer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



Sorry to hear about your family member. 

Did you go to Taqueria De Anda at Garey and Franklin!? Cause that place rocks!


----------



## gonefishing (Mar 16, 2017)

Mufasa556 said:


> Sorry to hear about your family member.
> 
> Did you go to Taqueria De Anda at Garey and Franklin!? Cause that place rocks!


LOL! BRO! YOU KNOW IT!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## eastlossalt (Apr 14, 2017)

Getting news from multiple sources that Care will start service to the San Gabriel valley and 210 corridor on July 1st. I am also getting news that Amr has been awarded the Providence contract kicking out Liberty.


----------



## gonefishing (Apr 14, 2017)

eastlossalt said:


> Getting news from multiple sources that Care will start service to the San Gabriel valley and 210 corridor on July 1st. I am also getting news that Amr has been awarded the Providence contract kicking out Liberty.


LOL!!!!!! wow just following Bowers foot steps there eh? 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## eastlossalt (Apr 14, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> LOL!!!!!! wow just following Bowers foot steps there eh?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Buy them out make the units look like amr vomit and than take their former contract... sounds like Amr


----------



## FoleyArtist (Apr 15, 2017)

eastlossalt said:


> Getting news from multiple sources that Care will start service to the San Gabriel valley and 210 corridor on July 1st. I am also getting news that Amr has been awarded the Providence contract kicking out Liberty.



I just heard the same thing today. but the date was june 1st. either way that's coming up fast. the person telling me the rumor also added that care wants to back out of their oc contracts a focus solely on LA. I understand they might have spread themselves so thin, but I would have assume oc would've been more profitable. can anyone lend to the credibility of this rumor?


----------



## pl8guy (Apr 15, 2017)

There is an internal email circulating at Care stating the LAco eoa contract reviews have again ruled in their favor and that the board of supervisors will make the final decision in May with the contracts going into affect on July 1st. 

As of yet amr and Schaefer have not released any employee memos to verify this. I can only verify that the board of supervisors will make the final decision and they have until June to do so. 

Honestly nothing is set in stone until the board of supervisors take a vote on it. Everything else is just rumors until then. Some wild ones I've heard so far is Amr will pull out of the av if they don't keep the sgv and that Schaefer is planning to file a lawsuit if they loose. Lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 15, 2017)

Sounds like CARE may be biting off more than they can chew. Enter- AMR of the early 2000's: part deux.


----------



## BryanR (Apr 17, 2017)

I know this isn't in LA County, but I just heard that AmeriCare won the Garden Grove contract.  Anybody have any other details?

(Also, there isn't an internal email going around Care about the EOAs)


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 17, 2017)

I'd be very skeptical about a company who offers up the crumbs left over from a rather large pie as their selling point.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Apr 17, 2017)

The company that keeps going around and biting the hand that feeds, That would be very surprising.


----------



## eastlossalt (Apr 17, 2017)

BryanR said:


> (Also, there isn't an internal email going around Care about the EOAs)



You didn't wait long enough... lol...


----------



## BryanR (Apr 17, 2017)

eastlossalt said:


> You didn't wait long enough... lol...



I just got it too.  Perfect timing


----------



## eastlossalt (Apr 17, 2017)

BryanR said:


> I just got it too.  Perfect timing


Both amr and care admins have confirmed it with company wide emails just waiting for news from the cole-schaefer side


----------



## BryanR (Apr 17, 2017)

eastlossalt said:


> Both amr and care admins have confirmed it with company wide emails just waiting for news from the cole-schaefer side



I want to see that email lol


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 17, 2017)

Any word if Care also picks up Schaefer's Monrovia contract as well? I believe it was considered a separate EOA from the Pomona/210 corridor. Last I talked to a Monrovia FF who was doing his medic school clinicals at Harbor-UCLA he had said they were still running with Schaefer, but I guess if Schaefer still has the contract until June or July that doesn't mean a whole lot anymore


----------



## eastlossalt (Apr 17, 2017)

Last I heard is that Monrovia is still Schaefer's dirt until Monrovia puts out another rfp


----------



## Tony Maximilian (Apr 27, 2017)

pl8guy said:


> As of yet amr and Schaefer have not released any employee memos to verify this.



A letter has apparently been sent to (some?) Schaefer stations updating them on the status of the appeal and also encouraging employees to contact Care to enquire about available positions. It doesn't seem to be affecting all Schaefer zones, though the situation doesn't look terribly hopeful.


----------



## BryanR (Apr 27, 2017)

Tony Maximilian said:


> A letter has apparently been sent to (some?) Schaefer stations updating them on the status of the appeal and also encouraging employees to contact Care to enquire about available positions. It doesn't seem to be affecting all Schaefer zones, though the situation doesn't look terribly hopeful.



I believe Care took everything from them except Monrovia.  Also, I was mistaken, Care kept Garden Grove. Only them and AmeriCare bid on it.  Kinda shocked Doctor's or some of the other companies didn't bid.


----------



## gonefishing (Apr 27, 2017)

Tony Maximilian said:


> A letter has apparently been sent to (some?) Schaefer stations updating them on the status of the appeal and also encouraging employees to contact Care to enquire about available positions. It doesn't seem to be affecting all Schaefer zones, though the situation doesn't look terribly hopeful.


Schafer is keeping Pomona and from what I heard the small town of Claremont. Good for them!  

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Maximilian (Apr 27, 2017)

I feel rather bad for them. Great company, from what little I know of the history. Is what Care doing (gobbling up so much territory) actually sustainable long-term? This adds to the bewilderment of new EMTs attempting to suss out which are the better companies to work for.


----------



## BryanR (Apr 27, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> Schafer is keeping Pomona and from what I heard the small town of Claremont. Good for them!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



Pomona and Claremont are part of EOA 3.  Did they break them off into their own EOA?  I heard that the original results were unchanged after the appeals.


----------



## gonefishing (Apr 27, 2017)

Tony Maximilian said:


> I feel rather bad for them. Great company, from what little I know of the history. Is what Care doing (gobbling up so much territory) actually sustainable long-term? This adds to the bewilderment of new EMTs attempting to suss out which are the better companies to work for.


Long, long history.  This is the ambulance company that responded to Marilyn Monroe and found her dead and of course was surrounded with the controversy of her death.  I encourage anyone thats interested to look up the story its a great read.  One of the first few private ambulances to offer ALS in southern California.  They offered ALS to Pomona up until 1998 when the FD was forced to go county and than got Squads.  They did the same for Claremont.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 27, 2017)

There was an email out from our management asking if anyone wanted to run "Fire calls in Pomona".....





> This Sunday Only, two EMT's will have the opportunity to run fire calls in the city of Pomona.


I'm already working my normal shift this Sunday, but quite frankly I'm pretty damn curious as to how/why we'd have a single, 10 hour one time only unit running calls in Pomona? I'm gonna email them back and see if I can't do a swap and pick it up hahaha


----------



## gonefishing (Apr 27, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> There was an email out from our management asking if anyone wanted to run "Fire calls in Pomona".....I'm already working my normal shift this Sunday, but quite frankly I'm pretty damn curious as to how/why we'd have a single, 10 hour one time only unit running calls in Pomona? I'm gonna email them back and see if I can't do a swap and pick it up hahaha


That's real interesting? I do know that they use to piggy back off of AMR for back up.  There was a station on Foothill and Montevista aka Padua Ave which is still being used.  You had AMR and Schaefer in the same complex.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdog (Apr 28, 2017)

BryanR said:


> I believe Care took everything from them except Monrovia.  Also, I was mistaken, Care kept Garden Grove. Only them and AmeriCare bid on it.  Kinda shocked Doctor's or some of the other companies didn't bid.



I work for a company that wanted to bid for it, but from what I heard, the city of Garden Grove required any company that wanted to bid to have at least 5 years of 911 experience so we couldn't. I'm surprised too Emergency or Doctor's didn't bid for it.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 28, 2017)

Yeah that Pomona shift got filled before I could try to pick it up.....im already working normal shift anyway. I asked the scheduler what the deal was and they just replied back that they got told to staff it and they just shrugged and didn't ask any questions lol


----------



## FoleyArtist (May 5, 2017)

Jordy said:


> I work for a company that wanted to bid for it, but from what I heard, the city of Garden Grove required any company that wanted to bid to have at least 5 years of 911 experience so we couldn't. I'm surprised too Emergency or Doctor's didn't bid for it.



Lynch?


----------



## gonefishing (May 5, 2017)

ProbieMedic said:


> Lynch?


Lynch has it.  They use to provide 911 a long long time ago.  Alot of Calfire experience from what I remember.  

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## FoleyArtist (May 5, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> Lynch has it.  They use to provide 911 a long long time ago.  Alot of Calfire experience from what I remember.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



WHAT?! pics or it didn't happen. lol. you're blowing my mind right now if thats true.
My only history of lynch from an older colleague that was an EMT through college in the 90's, was Lynch, Emergency, Medix were the big kids on the OC campus back in the day


----------



## Jdog (May 5, 2017)

ProbieMedic said:


> Lynch?





gonefishing said:


> Lynch has it.  They use to provide 911 a long long time ago.  Alot of Calfire experience from what I remember.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



Yes, I work for Lynch! I've never once been told we used to do 911 and nothing in the company history information that I have suggested that.


----------



## gonefishing (May 5, 2017)

ProbieMedic said:


> WHAT?! pics or it didn't happen. lol. you're blowing my mind right now if thats true.
> My only history of lynch from an older colleague that was an EMT through college in the 90's, was Lynch, Emergency, Medix were the big kids on the OC campus back in the day


Yea, they did mostly stand by medical for the wild fires and some coverage back in the Medix day.  Medix use to provide for disneyland.  OCFA ruined a great system as did CARE swallowing every eoa.  I forget his name but he use to chomp on cigars and kick his feet up on his desk during interviews from what I was told at lynch lol

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (May 5, 2017)

Jordy said:


> Yes, I work for Lynch! I've never once been told we used to do 911 and nothing in the company history information that I have suggested that.


Mostly back up when care came in.  Schaefer ran Costa Mesa.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdog (May 5, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> Yea, they did mostly stand by medical for the wild fires and some coverage back in the Medix day.  Medix use to provide for disneyland.  OCFA ruined a great system as did CARE swallowing every eoa.  I forget his name but he use to chomp on cigars and kick his feet up on his desk during interviews from what I was told at lynch lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



Interesting, I'll have to ask around. There are still some individuals at our company that have been around since that time. The closest we get to 911 nowadays is Orange City Fire & Huntington Beach Fire mutual aid calls that happen once in a blue moon. A lot of our ALS "ER" calls (SNF/Board & Care/Urgent Care/Senior Living -> ER) mirror 911 calls sometimes (we do end up showing up to a lot of critical patients that probably should've called 911), but of course we have a code 2 response to everything. I wish we could snag a 911 contract though


----------



## gonefishing (May 5, 2017)

Jordy said:


> Interesting, I'll have to ask around. There are still some individuals at our company that have been around since that time. The closest we get to 911 nowadays is Orange City Fire & Huntington Beach Fire mutual aid calls that happen once in a blue moon. A lot of our ALS "ER" calls (SNF/Board & Care/Urgent Care/Senior Living -> ER) mirror 911 calls sometimes (we do end up showing up to a lot of critical patients that probably should've called 911), but of course we have a code 2 response to everything. I wish we could snag a 911 contract though


Yea, I know some management at your company I worked with years ago.  
They primarily did back up.  Alot of it ended in the mid to early 2000's.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Denver medic (May 6, 2017)

What's the deal with LA and EOAs?  

Sent from my XT1094 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (May 6, 2017)

Denver medic said:


> What's the deal with LA and EOAs?
> 
> Sent from my XT1094 using Tapatalk


You ever see mother jugs and speed?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Denver medic (May 6, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> You ever see mother jugs and speed?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Years ago, how come?


Sent from my XT1094 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (May 6, 2017)

Denver medic said:


> Years ago, how come?
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1094 using Tapatalk


It hasn't changed lol

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (May 6, 2017)

A fair number of posters here work or worked in or around LA/OC.

Because out of the, what, 80 or so? ambulance companies in LA/OC, only like half a dozen have 911 Exclusive Operating Areas, where they're the only ambulance authorized to respond, even if it is a fire based system under the jurisdiction of fire medics, those companies are pretty much the only way to get any sort of real EMS experience without being the one out of a thousand applicants to get hired by the FD (when they are actually hiring, turns out lots of people like the idea of a municipal, union, benefits and pension, ~70K+ a year starting job lol, anyways I digress....) the remaining companies, are all pure IFT only, dialysis derby, hospital to nursing home discharges etc

So yeah, for those of us unable to escape to the greener pastures of Texas or even Kern lol, we like to know who's who when they redo the 10 year contracts (which the new ones take effect this year)


----------



## wtferick (May 18, 2017)

ProbieMedic said:


> I just heard the same thing today. but the date was june 1st. either way that's coming up fast. the person telling me the rumor also added that care wants to back out of their oc contracts a focus solely on LA. I understand they might have spread themselves so thin, but I would have assume oc would've been more profitable. can anyone lend to the credibility of this rumor?


Doubt Care wants to back out. South OC seems to pay off most of the bills.


----------



## DME107 (May 31, 2017)

Any updates? Vote is supposed to happen today correct?


----------



## Nick15 (May 31, 2017)

DME107 said:


> Any updates? Vote is supposed to happen today correct?



Vote got postponed. I have no idea when they will discuss it or bring it up now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DME107 (May 31, 2017)

Nick15 said:


> Vote got postponed. I have no idea when they will discuss it or bring it up now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ugh typical.... I guess I should have expected that. So no official word that care is getting the 210 corridor?


----------



## Nick15 (Jun 1, 2017)

DME107 said:


> Ugh typical.... I guess I should have expected that. So no official word that care is getting the 210 corridor?



That's the rumor, but nothing is official yet. There's rumors that the cities of Pomona and Claremont are fighting to keep Schaefer there since they've already been associated with those cities for a long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 1, 2017)

Nick15 said:


> That's the rumor, but nothing is official yet. There's rumors that the cities of Pomona and Claremont are fighting to keep Schaefer there since they've already been associated with those cities for a long time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True.  Spoke with some Schaefer boys at my moms house in Claremont.  Tiny town loves Schaefer also alot of former and current Schaefer employees live in the area.  Pomona would have kept Schaefer medics if not forced to go county fire due to money issues.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## eastlossalt (Jun 2, 2017)

Just found out that the city of west Covina is now using Care as bls provider... can any one find out more info...


----------



## wtferick (Jun 2, 2017)

eastlossalt said:


> Just found out that the city of west Covina is now using Care as bls provider... can any one find out more info...


Where did you hear this?


----------



## BryanR (Jun 2, 2017)

Does anyone know when the new voting date is?


----------



## eastlossalt (Jun 2, 2017)

wtferick said:


> Where did you hear this?


I heard 2 crews went up to post at 10 and Azusa for west Covina coverage. And than another care crew running in el monte.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 2, 2017)

Maybe backup coverage? West Covina has 3 paramedic RAs (out of 5 stations), and while they can get busy, they're not exactly super slammed as a department either. 

That being said, I may or may not have have been listening to their scanner freq one day when I heard them get 5 calls at once and need backup ambulance but apparently they didn't have a contracted backup provider because their dispatch kept advising they had to call multiple companies to find one that has a sub 20 min eta for a BLS unit, I kept wondering why not call Schaefer or AMR who have 911 units to cover the County areas on all sides, surely those two must have a unit that could get there in less than 10, much less 20 min?? If i remember correctly it was an AMR unit that got the run..
So if they've had backup problems in the past, it'd make sense for them to sign a contract with a specific company to keep a unit available with a X min eta....and it'd def make a lot of sense to sign said contract with one of the companies that already provides 911 response on your borders....and if it's anticipated that both those companies (AMR and Schaefer) would lose those areas to a third (i.e. Care), might as well ink that backup contract wirh that incoming company (and even if they ultimately don't boot Schaefer or AMR  out of their areas, it wouldn't be too hard for Care to keep a unit posted in West Covina for backup....

***officially speaking we have those Baofeng radio scanners to monitor County and the other smaller departments we run with, and mine just so happens to be programmed with West Covinas dispatch freq in it, and since it's not uncommon for me to take the 10 home thru West Covina and it's not uncommon per say for a accident to turn that stretch of freeway into a parking lot, after having been caught up in said parking lot one time, if I could listen in and take a detour if one gets toned out before Waze is aware, that would be nice...... </whacked status lol>


----------



## Nick15 (Jun 2, 2017)

eastlossalt said:


> I heard 2 crews went up to post at 10 and Azusa for west Covina coverage. And than another care crew running in el monte.



That's weird that they have units in El Monte because for the time being that's one of AMR's cities they run in for the contract. We have a total of five 24 hour units between El Monte and south El Monte. Not to mention that there's usually multiple units throughout the day who post at certain spots or one of the two stations we have there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eastlossalt (Jun 3, 2017)

The way west Covina is both a wcfd ra and a care unit will respond... if the pt is als the ra takes transports... bls care will transport... is there is no ra available the engine will jump on the care unit.


----------



## Chris07 (Jun 5, 2017)

eastlossalt said:


> The way west Covina is both a wcfd ra and a care unit will respond... if the pt is als the ra takes transports... bls care will transport... is there is no ra available the engine will jump on the care unit.


Typical LA Area waste of resources. We really need to grow up.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 6, 2017)

Yeah, I was going to the West Covina DMV and sure enough, there was a Care unit going somewhere code 3 in town...


Chris07 said:


> Typical LA Area waste of resources. We really need to grow up.


to be fair, LA is hardly the only fire based system to have a private BLS respond along with fire medics


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 6, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah, I was going to the West Covina DMV and sure enough, there was a Care unit going somewhere code 3 in town...
> to be fair, LA is hardly the only fire based system to have a private BLS respond along with fire medics


Where else is BLS responding with fire medics? LOL LA is laughed at by alot of people outside of it.  Vernon uses an engine, a department RA and a private ambulance.  I've been in other systems and all are alot superior to LA

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 6, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> Where else is BLS responding with fire medics? LOL LA is laughed at by alot of people outside of it.  Vernon uses an engine, a department RA and a private ambulance.  I've been in other systems and all are alot superior to LA
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk




Seattle and all of King County Washington.


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 6, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Seattle and all of King County Washington.


Yes but with 2 ambulances and an engine?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdog (Jun 6, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> Yes but with 2 ambulances and an engine?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



Gotta justify that fire budget somehow.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 6, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> Yes but with 2 ambulances and an engine?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



In some cases, yes. 

Paramedic ambulance. Fire BLS ambulance. Occasionally an engine or ladder. Private ambulance.


----------



## Nick15 (Jun 20, 2017)

Well now it's official official with care getting the eoa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DME107 (Jun 20, 2017)

Nick15 said:


> Well now it's official official with care getting the eoa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah official word from care is it was 3-2 vote. Starting July 1st....should be fun.


----------



## eastlossalt (Jun 20, 2017)

Nick15 said:


> Well now it's official official with care getting the eoa



It was approved by 3 to 2 vote. With 2 amendments
1) the Private operations have to acquire a mobile stroke unit...
2) DHS will be closely monitoring the eoa's that care was awarded.


----------



## Tony Maximilian (Jun 20, 2017)

eastlossalt said:


> It was approved by 3 to 2 vote. With 2 amendments
> 1) the Private operations have to acquire a mobile stroke unit...
> 2) DHS will be closely monitoring the eoa's that care was awarded.



Well, that sucks. I wonder if Schaefer will indeed sue as previously speculated. Also wonder what "closely monitoring" will consist of...


----------



## FoleyArtist (Jun 20, 2017)

Tony Maximilian said:


> Well, that sucks. I wonder if Schaefer will indeed sue as previously speculated. Also wonder what "closely monitoring" will consist of...



wait, no one else is curious what a mobile stroke unit will look like in La Co.? 

over zealous squady pushing TPA on anyone? a new squad labeled CT 1? lol


----------



## Nick15 (Jun 20, 2017)

It's still for July 1? We are getting told that they have to legally give us 90 days to leave the area. So I think amr and Schaefer would leave mid-September. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jun 20, 2017)

Uh...yeah. How is the county going to mandate a mobile stroke unit and how is that going to work?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 20, 2017)

A mobile stroke unit is a GIGANTIC waste of money.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 20, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> A mobile strike unit is a GIGANTIC waste of money.








You tell _him_ that...


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 20, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3853
> 
> You tell _him_ that...


MOBILE STRIKE! AVAILABLE IN ZE PLAY STORE!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 20, 2017)

Hahahah. Zing.


----------



## DME107 (Jun 20, 2017)

Nick15 said:


> It's still for July 1? We are getting told that they have to legally give us 90 days to leave the area. So I think amr and Schaefer would leave mid-September.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The word around care today was July 1st. Nothing official official but that's what I heard. They are rushing their largest new hire class to be cleared by the 1st, 40+ in the class.


----------



## BryanR (Jun 20, 2017)

DME107 said:


> The word around care today was July 1st. Nothing official official but that's what I heard. They are rushing their largest new hire class to be cleared by the 1st, 40+ in the class.



Check your email...


----------



## mrsemc (Jun 21, 2017)

Nick15 said:


> It's still for July 1? We are getting told that they have to legally give us 90 days to leave the area. So I think amr and Schaefer would leave mid-September.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is scheduled for a July 1 start....


----------



## Care Operations (Jun 21, 2017)

Care Ambulance is very humbled to have been awarded the contracts to serve the County of Los Angeles in EOAs 3, 4 and 5.  If you are an existing employee of Schaefer Ambulance or AMR, Care Ambulance is very interested in having you as part of our team and ensuring you continue to provide emergency ambulance services in the area.  We are actively recruiting both EMTs and Paramedics.  The new contract start date is July 1, 2017.

To ensure a smooth operational transition, Care Ambulance is hosting several upcoming job fairs to expedite your hiring, training and uniform fitting.  All job fairs will be held at our Santa Fe Springs Regional Office, located at 12160 Mora Drive, Santa Fe Springs.  All EMTs and Paramedics are welcomed.  The dates and times are listed below:

·        *Thursday, June 22, 2017            9am to 4 pm*

·        *Friday, June 23, 2017                   9am to 4 pm*

·        *Saturday, June 24, 2017              9am to 4 pm*

·        *Monday, June 26, 2017                9am to 4 pm*


Please bring your current EMT or Paramedic certification / licenses and a copy of your most recent pay stub.  Care Ambulance is very interested in matching your current hourly pay rate.


It’s critical that you do not miss work at Schaefer or AMR to attend a job fair or any subsequent training.  If you are scheduled to work during the above times, please immediately contact Care HR Recruiter, Alaina Giagnacovo through her email at Alainag@careambulance.net or you can call her directly at (714) 288-7910.  We will make alternative arrangements to ensure you do not miss an assigned work shift.


We understand that a change to a new employer can be challenging.  We want to do our best to minimize those challenges and allow you to continue provide exceptional patient care.


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 22, 2017)

mrsemc said:


> It is scheduled for a July 1 start....


30 day trial for CARE.
AMR and CARE are going to litigation.
CARE doesn't have the 60 rigs it needs nor the staff.  The 60 rigs were going to be acquired by AMR but AMR gave them the shaft.  Alot of people from both operations are not jumping ship and do you blame them? Why leave your medic job with union contract for a $14 an hour straight pay medic job? Or your emt job where you will be started out $1 above minimum wage.  Get the popcorn ready, its gonna get interesting.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BryanR (Jun 22, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> 30 day trial for CARE.
> AMR and CARE are going to litigation.
> CARE doesn't have the 60 rigs it needs nor the staff.  The 60 rigs were going to be acquired by AMR but AMR gave them the shaft.  Alot of people from both operations are not jumping ship and do you blame them? Why leave your medic job with union contract for a $14 an hour straight pay medic job? Or your emt job where you will be started out $1 above minimum wage.  Get the popcorn ready, its gonna get interesting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



Believe me, they have the rigs.  They have more than enough rigs.


----------



## Nick15 (Jun 22, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> 30 day trial for CARE.
> AMR and CARE are going to litigation.
> CARE doesn't have the 60 rigs it needs nor the staff.  The 60 rigs were going to be acquired by AMR but AMR gave them the shaft.  Alot of people from both operations are not jumping ship and do you blame them? Why leave your medic job with union contract for a $14 an hour straight pay medic job? Or your emt job where you will be started out $1 above minimum wage.  Get the popcorn ready, its gonna get interesting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



It'll be interesting because my last shift with amr in San Gabriel valley is july 2. So i wonder how many times care will drop below level zero in the area and need to request help from another provider if they even do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 22, 2017)

BryanR said:


> Believe me, they have the rigs.  They have more than enough rigs.


All hear say on my part.  Regardless the litigation part will be real interesting.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BryanR (Jun 22, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> All hear say on my part.  Regardless the litigation part will be real interesting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



They have a bunch of rigs sitting around right now in preparation for it.  Needless to say, more than enough.  What is AMR suing for??


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 22, 2017)

Nick15 said:


> It'll be interesting because my last shift with amr in San Gabriel valley is july 2. So i wonder how many times care will drop below level zero in the area and need to request help from another provider if they even do it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your service.  I have family in that area and you guys were always great to my family as well as the Schaefer family the last dozen decades.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BryanR (Jun 22, 2017)

Also, they are putting through a hire class of 41 right now and have had 2 hire classes a month, since January.  I think the first week might be rough, but they'll be able to handle it.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 22, 2017)

IIRC, when CARE took whatever the Cerritos EOA was from AMR (too tired, and lazy to look it up), they made good on their promises to all of the old AMR "lifers" who opted to jump ship.

When I finally went there for a very brief stint, all of the old AMR Cerritos folks seemed more than happy with their move. They were being treated quite well, and many had also been given special assignments such as acclimating the then already-hired CARE people orientation of their newly acquired EOA; basically same thing, shinier uniform.

So for whatever it's worth, they do seem to do things right more often than not.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 22, 2017)

Care Operations said:


> Care Ambulance is very humbled to have been awarded the contracts to serve the County of Los Angeles in EOAs 3, 4 and 5.  If you are an existing employee of Schaefer Ambulance or AMR, Care Ambulance is very interested in having you as part of our team and ensuring you continue to provide emergency ambulance services in the area.  We are actively recruiting both EMTs and Paramedics.  The new contract start date is July 1, 2017.
> 
> To ensure a smooth operational transition, Care Ambulance is hosting several upcoming job fairs to expedite your hiring, training and uniform fitting.  All job fairs will be held at our Santa Fe Springs Regional Office, located at 12160 Mora Drive, Santa Fe Springs.  All EMTs and Paramedics are welcomed.  The dates and times are listed below:
> 
> ...



There it is... 

My one and only reply in this thread. Riverside County guy out!


----------



## Qulevrius (Jun 22, 2017)

BryanR said:


> Also, they are putting through a hire class of 41 right now and have had 2 hire classes a month, since January. I think the first week might be rough, but they'll be able to handle it.



The hire class is in a turbo mode, a month of orientation squeezed into 2 weeks, with shift bids already open for the new EOAs.


----------



## MeatWagon (Jun 22, 2017)

BryanR said:


> They have a bunch of rigs sitting around right now in preparation for it.  Needless to say, more than enough



Care took final delivery of 97 new ambulances for the new EOAs back in December.


----------



## Care Operations (Jun 22, 2017)

Care's fully dedicated LA Dispatch Center has just gone live, a full week ahead of schedule.


----------



## Tony Maximilian (Jun 24, 2017)

Ok. If ambulance companies are going to start using this forum for marketing/corporate comms I'm out of here.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 25, 2017)

Tony Maximilian said:


> Ok. If ambulance companies are going to start using this forum for marketing/corporate comms I'm out of here.


there's been ambulance companies on here for years, you're way behind the times. And they're mostly from the hellhole that is California EMS


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 25, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> there's been ambulance companies on here for years, you're way behind the times. And they're mostly from the hellhole that is *Los Angeles*, California EMS


Whoa, whoa, whoa...ya' ain't gettin' me caught up. I know my Rivco and other Central Cali folks pick up what I'm putting down.


----------

